# Help Field Dressing a Deer (Rated M)



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a friend clean my first deer and he moved so I'll have to do it myself this year.. I know I have to slice him open and dump out the guts and cut the windpipe, I don't know what to do with the private parts and if I need to crack the pelvic bone or not. Do I have to cut off the gland on its leg? .. Need some help, Im clueless on what to do down their and what to do first (Male and Female). I would like to do it all with a knife no extra special tools they make for it.. Thanks


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I am sure you tube has a video on it.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Just like a rabbit only bigger. Couple of my buddies use a butt plug, we don't mess with the tarsel glands. I just cut around the butt hole and pull it out from the inside after all else is gone from the lower end. If its a doe include her parts as well. If a buck cut under and around the dick and pull with the butt hole. First I forgot to mention to slice it from the bottom of the sturn to the crotch while it is laying on its back. I sometimes keep the liver. Clean out the chest cavity, cut the diaphram, and as far up as you can reach. Just remember to follow your knife with your hand NOT follow your hand with your knife, means knife goes first before your hand. Find the eophagus/windpipe and cut it as far up as you can and pull, it will all come out. Some of of the guys use gutting plastic gloves, they're long and go past your elbows. Saves you from the blood but my arms sweat and I don't use them. When doing all this I like to try to put the head up hill so all falls to the lower end, to make an easier clean out and blood flow. If you puncture the guts it smells but will wash out when you get back to base.
We went to a seminar once and the game wardens shot a caged doe in the head and showed us how to clean a deer without the bloody mess. I told them and asked the crowd how many of them shoot a field deer in the head and have no blood. LOL


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Header said:


> Just like a rabbit only bigger. Couple of my buddies use a butt plug, we don't mess with the tarsel glands. I just cut around the butt hole and pull it out from the inside after all else is gone from the lower end. If its a doe include her parts as well. If a buck cut under and around the dick and pull with the butt hole. I sometimes keep the liver. Clean out the chest cavity, cut the diaphram, and as far up as you can reach. Just remember to follow your knife with your hand NOT follow your hand with your knife, means knife goes first before your hand. Find the eophagus/windpipe and cut it as far up as you can and pull, it will all come out. Some of of the guys use gutting plastic gloves, they're long and go past your elbows. Saves you from the blood but my arms sweat and I don't use them. When doing all this I like to try to put the head up hill so all falls to the lower end, to make an easier clean out and blood flow. If you puncture the guts it smells but will wash out when you get back to base.
> We went to a seminar once and the game wardens shot a caged doe in the head and showed us how to clean a deer without the bloody mess. I told them and asked the crowd how many of them shoot a field deer in the head and have no blood. LOL


You said it. That will do just fine. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

That's the way I always did it also. I had to explain to my son in law over the phone while the wife and I were at the bar. Talk about looks LOL 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

See this one from Kentucky Afield...


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I always carry a couple 6 ft pieces of light rope to tie the hind legs to a tree or bush. This keeps them spread and helps to hold the deer on its back. It makes it a lot easier when you are by yourself.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That kentucky video is pretty good. There are some other good ones on u tube. Also some idiots on there as well.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Header pretty much summed it up in his post, only thing i can add is be sure to identify the bladder and try not to puncture or damage it, its not game over if you do, youll just get some deer piss on the meat, it can be rinsed out if meed be


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

There's a great book out there that shows a how too clean and prep deer along with other game. Its also got some great recipies as well. I bought the book and learned alot from it, along with working side by side with a processor. Heres a link to the book 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Dressing-Cooking-Wild-Game-Waterfowl/dp/086573108X"]Amazon.com: Dressing & Cooking Wild Game: From Field to Table: Big Game, Small Game, Upland Birds & Waterfowl (The Complete Hunter) (9780865731080): Editors of Creative Publishing: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51IPEiDNV2L[/ame]


----------

